# Questions about transfers on hats



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

I just bought a used cap transfer press. For now I only plan on doing some trucker style hats (white poly foam front with mesh back). I ordered some iron-all paper, which I have been reading is currently out of stock. 

Heres my question: 

Will I be ok using a regular ink jet printer with dye-based inks since the hats will most likely never see a washing machine?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Good question, hopefully some of our heat press experts here will have an answer for you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You might check into X-it for cap transfers. They have tons of stock full color transfers you could use and the qaulity is very good. It will also give you a chance to ifgure out cap pressing before you commit to digital papers etc.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The answer is yes. In fact I would say it could be a regualr hot peel like transjet ll.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You still never know when the hat might get wet though (say, it rains while someone is wearing the hat), so I still wouldn't personally advise it; however I haven't personally tried it so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the good points. Im upgrading to an Epson 1280 with bulk ink soon, so Ill be using dye sublimation transfers for the trucker hats. Cotton hats like Flex-fits will have plastisol transfers. I just needed any kind of hat for now since embroidery costs an arm and a leg.

I guess the only way to be sure is to spray it with water and see what happens.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would use miracool / ironall especially for hats since the hats will not be washed as often. Since they arent washed as often, the print will be harder for longer with a "regular" transfer paper. I would also advise you to use pigmented inks. People sweat alot in hats, which could cause the ink to bleed.

I also recently bought a hat press, but havent gotten a chance to experiment with it much yet..just havent had the time.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Thanks for all the good points. Im upgrading to an Epson 1280 with bulk ink soon, so Ill be using dye sublimation transfers for the trucker hats. Cotton hats like Flex-fits will have plastisol transfers. I just needed any kind of hat for now since embroidery costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> I guess the only way to be sure is to spray it with water and see what happens.


hope im not too late to get in on the topic but, we always used opaque plastisol Hot Peels with glue on Hats. This makes them look great almost like a patch. Brands do it this way most of the time, considering your cost for your average 2x4 design 1,2 color yield on a sheet would be peanuts. You would need to run at least 24 sheets with a few companies and 50 sheets with most transfer makers or so.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> hope im not too late to get in on the topic but, we always used opaque plastisol Hot Peels with glue on Hats. This makes them look great almost like a patch. Brands do it this way most of the time, considering your cost for your average 2x4 design 1,2 color yield on a sheet would be peanuts. You would need to run at least 24 sheets with a few companies and 50 sheets with most transfer makers or so.


Thanks Lucy. Thats how I plan on doing my flexfits. The trucker hats are just give aways and some sort of hat to offer the shops for now. Were you pressing plastisol transfers on 5 or 6 panel caps? Wondering how you delt with the seams.


----------



## Whitey (Sep 3, 2006)

I have done hundreds of hats and found out that my first ones were done with regular ink. It was a mistake. The colors will run when they get wet. Also the transfer fades when in the sun. Use the Dura-Brite inks. They last for ever. I am still wearing hats that I made 3 years ago. Hope this will help you.

******


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Thanks Lucy. Were you pressing plastisol transfers on 5 or 6 panel caps? Wondering how you delt with the seams.


to be honest with you we have never printed plastisol over seams on hats, the hats we use do not have a center seam. We buy them from wholesalers or brands have them custom made etc. With seams your best bet is to do embr. or if its a 1,2, color art you can cut the design from flock etc... that would work ok too but not always.


----------

